# Materials for a duck boat blind



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

I am looking to replace the grass on my boat blind. What brands and colors would y'all recommend? We have Avery FAST grass now with some gille grass over it. What do y'all think?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i cant think of the brand right now. but im going to be trying ether mid season or early season this year. I will look tonight and get the brand. the best I have found so farr is mud buddy grass.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

Avery mid-season early or late material? Need the gille grass too?


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Stay far, far away from the Avery stuff. You'll be lucky to get half a season out of it before it starts falling apart. Fastgrass is by far the best, you can expect to get years of service out of it, not months. LL Bean has it right now with free shipping, plus you get the LL Bean guarantee with it.
http://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/66871?feat=sr&term=fast grass


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i get a couple season from the avery grass. it all depends on how you tow your boat and take care off blind in the off season.


----------



## JD_ (Oct 2, 2008)

How long your blind material lasts also depends on what you use to back it (netting, canvas, diecut material, etc.) as well. I learned the hard way that if you don't have good backing material AND if your buddies dog thrashes it and tries to exit and enter the boat through the blind, any grass has a very, very short life! I've had good luck so far with my mudbuddy blind with a strong net backing. The grass is definitely a bit beefier than the Avery stuff I used previously as well. But with some backing, even the Avery stuff should do OK.


----------

